# Likely osteosarcoma dx



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I would not wait two weeks and instead try to get in to see a veterinarian oncologist ASAP. Do you have a university or college veterinarian hospital near you?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's a GRF thread that list veterinarian oncology services in the U.S. Looks like there are a few in North Carolina.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html


----------



## sbdurham (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, we'll definitely move as fast on the diagnosis as we possibly can, including getting a referral to an oncologist. We'll plan to talk to our regular vet tomorrow (the vet who gave us the tentative diagnosis yesterday, though a good doctor, is not our dog's usual doctor), and make a plan for diagnosis and -- I hope -- treatment.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

ggdenny said:


> I would not wait two weeks and instead try to get in to see a veterinarian oncologist ASAP. Do you have a university or college veterinarian hospital near you?



I totally agree. Osteosarcoma is extremely aggressive. After going through the journey with Cookie, I will not waste time with a regular vet or wait around. Make an appointment with an oncologist ASAP. Time is of the essence! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sbdurham (Feb 7, 2011)

Will do, thanks. Has anyone here ever been told your pet is likely to have osteosarcoma, and it turned out to be something else? (We don't live in the Southwest, so I presume Valley Fever can be ruled out.)


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

One of my boys had osteosarcoma - left front wrist. We caught it very early and my vet removed it. He was 4 at the time and lived until he was 10 when he suffered an apparent heart attack. We don't know if it was a result of the cancer, but we sure were glad to have those extra 6 years. I don't know if amputation is always warranted if you can catch it early. Wishing you all the best - I wouldn't wait 2 weeks.


----------



## sbdurham (Feb 7, 2011)

Knowing that has improved my spirits vastly. Thanks for the encouraging experience!


----------

